# How to Remove Snow & Ice from a Bluestone Sidewalk



## rnblase (Jan 13, 2002)

I have one of my property managers at a large grocery store chain that is planning on replacing there sidewalks with "Bluestone" do you or anyone else in the office have any suggestions on what mechanical means would be the best and safest as to not harm the "Bluestone" to remove snow & Ice from this surface and also what chemical you would use to keep the surface safe without harming the stone?
Any Suggestions will be greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Very carefully.


----------



## rnblase (Jan 13, 2002)

Thanks Mark for the help...


----------



## jdsquire (Nov 19, 2015)

How wide is this bluestone sidewalk?
My thought process would be.....rubber/poly cutting edge or rotary broom on a bobcat. I have seen a walk behind (like the size of a 2 stage blower) rotary broom. 
As far as de-icing goes.......I'm not familiar with how much abuse bluestone can handle but maybe a calcium chloride solution in a sprayer????
Just .02 worth for the thought process.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

rnblase;2147814 said:


> Thanks Mark for the help...


I'm all aboot helping............and getting 131 more posts before tonight.

I don't see anything other than a broom working, and I'd be skeered to put salt of any kind down.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;2147824 said:


> I'm all aboot helping............and getting 131 more posts before tonight.
> 
> I don't see anything other than a broom working, and I'd be skeered to put salt of any kind down.


Hey I finally broke 1000. You better start typing your fingers off. And don't irritate Mr. Delete.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Randall Ave;2147850 said:


> Hey I finally broke 1000. You better start typing your fingers off. And don't irritate Mr. Delete.


I'm taking screen shots of all my posts, so I can compare before and afters.

Congrats!


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;2147852 said:


> I'm taking screen shots of all my posts, so I can compare before and afters.
> 
> Congrats!


Can you hit duplicate and up your#s


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Mark Oomkes;2147852 said:


> I'm taking screen shots of all my posts, so I can compare before and afters. !


 Doyou have that mulch storage space to spare?

Op a broom or a urethane edge , on a snow blower....

De-icing. Time to punt.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

rnblase;2147751 said:


> I have one of my property managers at a large grocery store chain that is planning on replacing there sidewalks with "Bluestone" do you or anyone else in the office have any suggestions on what mechanical means would be the best and safest as to not harm the "Bluestone" to remove snow & Ice from this surface and also what chemical you would use to keep the surface safe without harming the stone?
> Any Suggestions will be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks


Are you talking natural stone or pavers? Either way a walk behind sweeper would be the best bet since it's a walk. I'd be hesitant to put anything heavier on it that would/could shift the stones.
Natural would be hard to say what the best choice for ice control would be. Pavers on the other hand you should have a better/large choice of materials. I personally don't have any experience with either and my opinion is just speculation.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

"Scoop up ice melt pellets made with calcium magnesium acetate and sprinkle them in a thin layer over the icy sidewalk. Calcium magnesium acetate is less corrosive to stone and concrete than other types of ice melt, including rock salt. Allow the ice melt to sit for 15 to 20 minutes."


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SnoFarmer;2147862 said:


> "Scoop up ice melt pellets made with calcium magnesium acetate and sprinkle them in a thin layer over the icy sidewalk. Calcium magnesium acetate is less corrosive to stone and concrete than other types of ice melt, including rock salt. Allow the ice melt to sit for 15 to 20 minutes."


Potassium acetate wouldn't damage the stone itself, I would be far more concerned aboot freeze\thaw cycles of any deicer, because the layers are going to start popping sooner or later.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Poor hot water on it to melt it all away.


----------

